# Caption Competition!



## mickle (18 Jun 2012)

The _*One-a-day *_*Win a Copy of The Cyclorama Book*_* Picture Caption Competition. *_

Number one in a series. Monday 18th June. Theme; _*Family.*_

Simple rules: Think of an hilarious caption for the image. Post it in the thread. If it makes the The Competition Master (that’s me) laugh out loud you’ll be in with a chance of winning a copy of the new Cyclorama book. One per day this week from Monday to Friday.

The entries will be judged a week from the date of the OP. The decision of the Competition Master is final!

Oh. Yeah.


----------



## mickle (18 Jun 2012)

And '_Nice rack_' is too obvious!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2012)

ianrauk's family return from Waitrose with another months supply of baby wipes for bike cleaning.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Jun 2012)

Arch delivers the chocolate brownies her erstwhile neighbor left behind.


----------



## mickle (18 Jun 2012)

32 boxes of heavy duty sound-proofing later and she could _still_ hear the little ****er winging.


----------



## mickle (18 Jun 2012)

Yes, my captions are defo the funniest, I win!


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2012)

Oi - you can't enter your own competition!!


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2012)

mum .." why have you chopped daddy up and put him in little boxes"


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jun 2012)

BOGOF! it would be silly not to.


----------



## benb (18 Jun 2012)

"And these boxes contain the severed heads of all the people that overtook us too close"


----------



## adds21 (18 Jun 2012)

...because one spare inner tube is never enough.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jun 2012)

We will make a killing selling our range of comedic safety cycle hats to unsuspecting passers by.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2012)

Come on Mummy, get a ****ing move on, mickle will go spare if we don't get these 'Ride a ****ing Bike' stickers delivered on time.


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2012)

Mum's track-stand challenge reached new heights!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2012)

Faster Mummy... MacB will be most upset if we don't get his monthly consignment of bike spares to him by this afternoon.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jun 2012)

The hills are alive, to the sound of...... huffing, puffing, groaning, sweating, cursing........


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2012)

Oh, and BTW - it's a cracking book!!!


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2012)

dad will go mad when he sees how many pairs of shoes you bought!!!!


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jun 2012)

Shaun said:


> Oh, and BTW - it's a cracking book!!!


 
Available at all good book retailers???


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2012)

mummy "how many copies of cyclorama did you say we had to deliver"


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jun 2012)

Yes, apparantly stretch limos' are all the rage nowadays.....


----------



## Red Light (18 Jun 2012)

As she set off for John O'Groats, Heidi wondered if she'd bought enough nappies for the journey.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2012)

Mummy why did you tell customs it was clogs in the boxes, I thought it was skunk?


----------



## CopperCyclist (18 Jun 2012)

Unfortunately, our reviewer found the new 'Tiagra' Di2 gear set was a little on the heavy side for battery use, and thus we advise bringing along some spare AA's.


----------



## CopperCyclist (18 Jun 2012)

Junior particulary loved the 'Travel Jenga' game he received for Christmas.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2012)

Shaun said:


> Oh, and BTW - it's a cracking book!!!


That's a _really_ crap caption!


----------



## mickle (18 Jun 2012)

ColinJ said:


> That's a _really_ crap caption!


I'll be the judge of that. 

I thought it was rather good actually.....


----------



## 4F (18 Jun 2012)

It was only as she cycled home did the thought cross Ulrika's mind that maybe there was something not quote right about the free “extra package” bought from the strange man in York.


----------



## 4F (18 Jun 2012)

There seemed to be a strange noise coming from the bottom bracket however Cynthia cycled on relentlessly hoping that eventually it would f****** stop.


----------



## Scoosh (18 Jun 2012)

Arch brings CAKE  for a CC Forum Ride.


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jun 2012)

Lance Armstrongs P.A delivers fanboy petition to prove he's innocent of all charges !


----------



## betty swollocks (18 Jun 2012)

In a desperate attempt to attract the custom of childless tree-huggers, Tescos now deliver babies by bicycle and
are experimenting with greatly reducing the amount of unnecessary packaging too.


----------



## mickle (18 Jun 2012)

Change of rules alert! Change of rules alert! 

The competition shall be decides by you, the viewers. Likes = votes. The entry that receives the highest. Number of likes shall be the winner. In the event that two or more entries receives the same number of votes the winner shall be decided by the Competion Master General (thats me that is) is final etc.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2012)

mickle said:


> The competition shall be decides by you, the viewers. Likes = votes. The entry that receives the highest. Number of likes shall be the winner.


 
Free beer and cash for anyone who 'likes' my competition entry!


----------



## adds21 (18 Jun 2012)

Chain's slack


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2012)

Having already borne 13 children by the age of 27, Helga abandoned her Catholic faith and now carries a week's supply of condoms with her at all times ...


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jun 2012)

Shut up, Mum, and just pedal. And don't you _dare_ eat anymore of those baked beans you got on the cheap!


----------



## mickle (18 Jun 2012)

adds21 said:


> Chain's slack



Class!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jun 2012)




----------



## Susan Nisar (18 Jun 2012)

Twice a week a fraulein riding a bicycle crossed the German border carrying boxes filled with sand.

Each time the customs officials searched the boxes looking for contraband, but always in vain.

Sometimes they even emptied all the sand out, expecting to find some illegal item.

They racked their brains but never found anything untoward.

It was many years later, long after the fraulein had vanished from the scene, that they learned the truth.

She had been smuggling bicycles!


----------



## Berties (18 Jun 2012)

you can never have to much flap jack and malt loaf on a long ride,and I am sure i did say jelly before the baby at the corner shop,any how he can help with the navigation !


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jun 2012)

Heidi had an inkling that her clothes design business was taking a turn for the worst as she collected the latest returns from the sorting office ....


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2012)

"Mum. You know this bike. Is it a farking hybrid?"


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2012)

After being banned from European Airspace due to serious breaches in safety, Mary Poppins had to rethink her travel plans.


----------



## junglegusset (19 Jun 2012)

Mrs Armstrong returns satisfied after completing her daily chore of buying blood from the local villagers. It's been a good day.


----------



## kelvin davies (19 Jun 2012)

"Hmmmmmm, why is that one box, bigger than the rest?"


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jun 2012)

Seb Coe was happy to take a back seat when it came to the question of slow delivery of ticket allocation for the Olympics.

Low cog is on the bike and there is a leg I see. The bike is a 'Stratford 2012' and the rider is called Deborah Tompkins. Any fule kno that the '2012 is saddled with DebT.'


----------



## Silver Fox (19 Jun 2012)

"Mummy, if we get stopped at customs just say you're carrying them for someone else"


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (19 Jun 2012)

When they said the new job came with child care...


----------



## Chris-H (19 Jun 2012)

The chancellors decision to abandon pastie tax has caused panic buying in some areas.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2012)

Mrs threebikesmcginty takes hubby's CC caption competition 'likes received' responses to Mickle's for counting ....


----------



## Cubist (19 Jun 2012)

You should have listened to all the advice on cyclechat Mummy, those suspension forks definitely add unnecessary weight.


----------



## Cubist (19 Jun 2012)

What the #%^* is Edelweiss anyway?


----------



## Cubist (19 Jun 2012)

Isn't that supposed to be in your jersey pocket Mum?


----------



## Cubist (19 Jun 2012)

Don't bother smiling at them Mum, they never f*cking wave back anyway.


----------



## Cubist (19 Jun 2012)

Trudi was beginning to have doubts about the replies she got in the "what to take on a 3 mile commute " thread


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2012)

For cycling in Britain, Helga decides to pack a few spare inner-tubes ....


----------



## Boris Bajic (19 Jun 2012)

*Team Local Government* was taking the Tour de France very seriously.

The approved design displayed both vision and conceptual agility whilst ticking all the boxes in terms winnable externalities. It represented the robust and inclusive approach expected of its leaders in approaching a new project with their eye very much on achieving desirable outcomes, going forward.


----------



## Cubist (19 Jun 2012)

The nice man on the market stall had assured Mrs Mickle that this newfangled WD40 was great for chains. She couldn't wait to tell her husband about how how much she'd saved by buying in bulk.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (19 Jun 2012)

Eddie Stobart unveils new HGV as it rethinks it's rules on hiring women drivers.


----------



## pshore (19 Jun 2012)

When you said we were going to do Box Hill, this is not what I had in mind !


----------



## Crackle (19 Jun 2012)

Finally, freeze dried and packed, the Von Trapps can afford a touring holiday for the whole family.


----------



## Silver Fox (19 Jun 2012)

" Are we there yet, I need a wee wee "


----------



## Doseone (19 Jun 2012)

"Mummy, why do the Fritzl's keep ordering so many take out Pizzas?"


----------



## Monsieur Remings (20 Jun 2012)

Kid: Mummy, have we really got 2:1 formula energy gels for dinner again? 
Mummy: Yes dear, we have.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Jun 2012)

"When I said I wanted to deliver babies for a living I wasn't thinking of this..."


----------



## Monsieur Remings (20 Jun 2012)

EPO...because I'm worth it.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2012)

This thing is so heavy, I knew I should have specified the alloy chainwheels.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2012)

...so you see, Johnny, always carry a few energy bars when riding incase you get hungry...


----------



## Fubar (20 Jun 2012)

Little Adolf never forgot his time delivering copies of Mein Kampf round Poland with Mum in the hazy summer of 1892...


----------



## MissTillyFlop (20 Jun 2012)

mickle said:


> View attachment 10221


 
After the controversey about his use of the K2 scheme, Jimmy Carr found an ingenious new method of transferring his wages into a Swiss bank account....


----------



## mickle (21 Jun 2012)

Don't forget to vote folks!


----------



## kernel gadaffi (21 Jun 2012)

"The hills are alive to the sound of" an Amish papergirl.


----------



## Nihal (22 Jun 2012)

"I've got to get a better job"........................other than the obvious ofcourse.
and.............................i'm too late aren't i,not that i care


----------



## spursdave (25 Jun 2012)

"We'll detour into the forest son because those US fighters might mistake this garb for a Kaftan"


----------



## mickle (25 Jun 2012)

Last day to vote for last Monday's cap comp!


----------



## mickle (26 Jun 2012)

We have a winner: _*lukesdad. *_

Yay.

Honourable mention: *threebikesmcginty* for making _such_ a good effort with the limited mental resources available to him.


The free books will be on their way to both you just as soon as you provide me with your mailing address .... and have paid the ..er.. _'administration fee'_ of £12.99 +p&p


----------



## Scoosh (26 Jun 2012)

*Congrats to lukesdad !* 

... or should that be COMMISERATIONS for taking the time, energy etc to get conned  by Mickle !


> _'administration fee'_ of £12.99 +p&p


Now, where's my copy of the Trade Descriptions Act ?

Which post was the winner ? Linky above


----------



## mickle (26 Jun 2012)

Scoosh said:


> *Congrats to lukesdad !* Which post was the winner ?


 








lukesdad said:


> Lance Armstrongs P.A delivers fanboy petition to prove he's innocent of all charges !


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jun 2012)

Scoosh said:


> *Congrats to lukesdad !*
> 
> ... or should that be COMMISERATIONS for taking the time, energy etc to get conned  by Mickle !
> 
> ...


 
Quite Scoosh! Hmm


----------



## Scoosh (26 Jun 2012)

Doesn't look so good for Mickle's competitions from now on ....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jun 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Doesn't look so good for Mickle's competitions from now on ....



I know, that caption were crap!


----------



## mickle (26 Jun 2012)

Er.... I was only joking about the admin fee you silly beggars. Jeez. :rollseyes:


----------



## benb (26 Jun 2012)

mickle said:


> Er.... I was only joking about the admin fee you silly beggars. Jeez. :rollseyes:


 
That was close, the mob were just about to light their torches and march upon you.


----------



## Scoosh (26 Jun 2012)

mickle said:


> Er.... I was only joking about the admin fee you silly beggars. Jeez. :rollseyes:


Aye - of course you were - we could all tell that from your  smilie !


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jun 2012)

mickle said:


> Er.... I was only joking about the admin fee you silly beggars. Jeez. :rollseyes:


  ah it was a good bit of fun, I' d like to donate my prize to a worthy beginner of your choice.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jun 2012)

'silly beggars'!

That wasn't the term I first read!


----------



## mickle (26 Jun 2012)

lukesdad said:


> ah it was a good bit of fun, I' d like to donate my prize to a worthy beginner of your choice.


 
I'd have to run another competition! :slapshead:


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2012)

why not give it to the next highest number of votes for that day .


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jun 2012)

mickle said:


> I'd have to run another competition! :slapshead:


 nah ! there must be one beginner who's caught your eye.


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jun 2012)

roadrash said:


> why not give it to the next highest number of votes for that day .


 Who asked you ?  <3BMs' already got his bl**dy prize>


----------



## mickle (26 Jun 2012)

I have set the wheels in motion...


----------



## lukesdad (26 Jun 2012)

mickle said:


> I have set the wheels in motion...


 Female I hope ?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (27 Jun 2012)

mickle said:


> Honourable mention: *threebikesmcginty* for making _such_ a good effort with the limited mental resources available to him.


 
Thanks for the compliment, mickle, actually I set my brain attenuator on low for this forum and save the clockwise dial spin for the astrophysics one - look forward to receiving my venerable tome.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2012)

Lucy Hatherton said:


> Hi guys! I’m a young parent about to embark on the dreaded/excited journey that is teaching my two little girls, and one boy, to cycle! Does anyone have any tips for me? And before you ask, yes, I am prepared for the endless hours I’m going to have to spend as they get more and more confident! Thanks! Lucy


Good advice here -> http://www.cyclechat.net/forums/family-cycling.59/


----------

